# Thank you to the person at buckeye lake today.



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

First, since this is a fishing report forum I'll give my report. 

Hit buckeye today, mid day, and struck out. Tried mostly tubes and sm jigs under a float. Only one BG to show for it. Was hoping to get the kids on some fish and didn't happen. Tried several know areas and just wasn't working for us today. By the amount of people fishing the banks and how quick they would move or leave, I'm guessing they had the same results. Water is clearing and is now about 6-10" vis with water of about 54* on the surface. 

Now to the "thank you!!" A big thanks to whomever took my transom saver and boat tie downs. They were needed for the 40min drive home. 

Much successes to everyone, it's only going to get better the farther into spring we go!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Man...that really tightens my shorts. Buckeye is getting quit the rep. for things being stolen. One guy I know had his brand new LED tail lights stolen out of his trailer and another guy had his boat prop stolen. He ran into a buddy of his while at the dock with his boat and they decided to take buddies boat as it was a flat bottom. Left his rig in the parking lot a came back to no prop. Both these incidents happened last summer.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry for your loss. it is a downright shame a guy cant go fishing without some thief coming along and ripping him off. its that 10% of people that just doesn't get it. if you want something don't steal it go to work and buy it like the rest of us did. I had a couple of friends stealing me blind out of my pole barn. I didn't know which one to blame for what. they both had access to the barn at the time things was missing. I no longer have one of those friends and the other doesn't have access unless I'm with him. there isn't many things I hate worse than a thief. and a lying thief is even worse.
sherman


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That sucks. I put my transom saver and tie downs in the truck. I lock the trailer to the hitch. These local boat ramps have become a super market for scum bags.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yep... that sux.. but on the flip side...why in the world would someone leaves things like that out in the open ? even if it's in the bed of your truck... I mean, I don't disagree, it completely sucks that some low life stole your stuff... I just don't understand why in the world you would leave it out in the open and trust that it safe . where are your windows broken out? I can understand if they just plain broke into the car, there's nothing you can do about that


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I often leave my tie downs and transom saver in the bed of my truck, I fish Indian mostly, haven't had a problem but this year I will put them in my truck. I have heard too many stories like this lately.


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, I'm kinda surprised, I've hit Buckeye around 20 times this year and haven't had an issue with anything being stolen. Sorry that sucks


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow that stinks - I guess that is why I saw the sheriff Cruze by a handful of times when I was there Wednesday.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snyd said:


> Wow that stinks - I guess that is why I saw the sheriff Cruze by a handful of times when I was there Wednesday.


That's a good thing.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Jeremy - PM me the next time you want to hit Buckeye - Maybe I can meet you out there.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Snyd said:


> Jeremy - PM me the next time you want to hit Buckeye - Maybe I can meet you out there.


Will do so, thanks Joe.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

some people will steal anything that's not locked up. I ordered a battery and charger for my sister's camera back in feb. it was scanned at our mail box. I bought 2 eagle claw featherlight rods that was scanned at our back porch last month. I bought vinyl names for my boat that was scanned at our mail box last month. all of these items are missing. I never seen any of these items listed. I could see someone taking my rods. but what use do they have for a camera battery and charger or the vinyl boat name that's last chance. I contacted the post office on each of these items. they say they were delivered to my mail box or the back porch and there's nothing they can do.
sherman


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That sucks man


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I always lock the tiedowns and saver inside the truck


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> some people will steal anything that's not locked up. I ordered a battery and charger for my sister's camera back in feb. it was scanned at our mail box. I bought 2 eagle claw featherlight rods that was scanned at our back porch last month. I bought vinyl names for my boat that was scanned at our mail box last month. all of these items are missing. I never seen any of these items listed. I could see someone taking my rods. but what use do they have for a camera battery and charger or the vinyl boat name that's last chance. I contacted the post office on each of these items. they say they were delivered to my mail box or the back porch and there's nothing they can do.
> sherman


These kinds of things just makes ya cringe with anger.
Would be soooo nice to catch someone in the act and have a good heavy pitching/flipping stick in your hand and just cut their clothes clean off of them with it. Should be legal to cane em till your arms just can't go any longer.
I'm sorry for your loss sherman.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> some people will steal anything that's not locked up. I ordered a battery and charger for my sister's camera back in feb. it was scanned at our mail box. I bought 2 eagle claw featherlight rods that was scanned at our back porch last month. I bought vinyl names for my boat that was scanned at our mail box last month. all of these items are missing. I never seen any of these items listed. I could see someone taking my rods. but what use do they have for a camera battery and charger or the vinyl boat name that's last chance. I contacted the post office on each of these items. they say they were delivered to my mail box or the back porch and there's nothing they can do.
> sherman


Thats some horse.... right there. I thought messing with mail was a federal crime? I'd order something overnight shipping guaranteed. Take a sick day and wait for them. A warning shot into something out to keep them in their spot. Hold em there til cops arrive. Thats some bull. What do they want ya to do outside of catch the turds yourself?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the only good thing about this is I contacted boat us about this and asked if I could reorder the vinyl signs at the sale price.( 30% off sale had ended) I told them what happened to the 1st order. they sent back a email telling me they were replacing my order free of charge and shipping it fed express. fed express left them setting on the back steps and left. its a wonder they were not stolen. but I have the name to put on my boat now.
sherman


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Addicts will steal anything they can get money for. They have no respect for anything or anyone including themselves.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Sherman, With those kinds of troubles I think I would wrap up a box of dog crap all nice and pretty. Put out by your mail box..


----------



## Fisher1672 (Oct 18, 2014)

My sister used my old truck and cleaned out one of her properties had three big black bags of trash and cat litter (stinky stuff ) in bed of truck some very nice thief got rid of it for her


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Skippy said:


> Sherman, With those kinds of troubles I think I would wrap up a box of dog crap all nice and pretty. Put out by your mail box..


great idea there, LOL.
sherman


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

We had a couple issues we theft in our area. Both were taken care of. Had some people stealing gas, neighbor down the street, so I fixed them on that one. Put a mix of kerosene and diesel in the gas can. Two days later, saw him trying to get his car to start as I drove past. The neighbor had packages come up missing. He bagged up a bunch of my fish guts and placed them in a couple usps boxes and taped them up and make them look like they were dropped off at the hose. They came up missing! would of loved to see the look on their faces when they opened those boxes!


----------



## swohiofiaherman (Sep 25, 2014)

With so much stealing happening around your house, you may need some surveillance cameras to watch for u.


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> some people will steal anything that's not locked up. I ordered a battery and charger for my sister's camera back in feb. it was scanned at our mail box. I bought 2 eagle claw featherlight rods that was scanned at our back porch last month. I bought vinyl names for my boat that was scanned at our mail box last month. all of these items are missing. I never seen any of these items listed. I could see someone taking my rods. but what use do they have for a camera battery and charger or the vinyl boat name that's last chance. I contacted the post office on each of these items. they say they were delivered to my mail box or the back porch and there's nothing they can do.
> sherman


Sherman. I had the same. Problem my things were. Scanned 


Sherman I had the same problem things were scanned but thru. Pure luck found out they delivered them to same address as mine but a different town fed Ex did also and said they didn't but they went back and checked and picked up several things of mine said they transposed zip code I would talk directly to mail carrier.Good Luck,,Shadowalker


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

shadowalker said:


> Sherman. I had the same. Problem my things were. Scanned
> 
> 
> Sherman I had the same problem things were scanned but thru. Pure luck found out they delivered them to same address as mine but a different town fed Ex did also and said they didn't but they went back and checked and picked up several things of mine said they transposed zip code I would talk directly to mail carrier.Good Luck,,Shadowalker


I'm working with the carrier as well as the post office. the rods that took missing they have a satellite picture of them being delivered to my house. its hard to argue when they have the image of your house. but the carrier said that the postal inspector might get involved and monitor my mail box. just wait and see what happens. its a federal crime to mess with someone else's mail. maybe they'll catch them in the act.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> some people will steal anything that's not locked up. I ordered a battery and charger for my sister's camera back in feb. it was scanned at our mail box. I bought 2 eagle claw featherlight rods that was scanned at our back porch last month. I bought vinyl names for my boat that was scanned at our mail box last month. all of these items are missing. I never seen any of these items listed. I could see someone taking my rods. but what use do they have for a camera battery and charger or the vinyl boat name that's last chance. I contacted the post office on each of these items. they say they were delivered to my mail box or the back porch and there's nothing they can do.
> sherman


Sherm, until I read your last post, I was gonna say why don't you ship to where you work or even better yet my house. I'll see those rods are given a good home and get plenty of time on the water. It's the least I could do to help out a friend down on his luck. I mean, wouldn't you help me out?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> Sherm, until I read your last post, I was gonna say why don't you ship to where you work or even better yet my house. I'll see those rods are given a good home and get plenty of time on the water. It's the least I could do to help out a friend down on his luck. I mean, wouldn't you help me out?


sorry I don't know your address, LOL. but I would rather you have them instead of some lowlife thief.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I agree with you 110% brother. I hope together you all catch the low life.


----------



## Terry Sheline 1 (Feb 8, 2017)

I have fished alot of bass tournament over the last 30 yrs and have had alot of stuff stolen, buckeye has always been the worst, I went through 3 sets of buddy bearings in one season there, I have seen car and truck windows broken out when I was coming back in from fishing and stuff stolen in the parking lot,thieves know that people leave their wallet and purses in the car or truck, I have seen this alot with people who use jet ski's, I do not like thieves and agree with the other post, A good whipping with 7 ft ugly stick is in order.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been very lucky in the parking lots around the country. I've fished from wis to the fl keys and knock on wood but I've never lost the 1st thing to thieves. but once while 4 wheeling down at blackhouse mountain in tn someone broke out my window and cleaned out all my 18v dewalt tools. there was a new shovel laying a few feet down the bank beside my van. I thought they may have stole the shovel and used it to break my window.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I think there's a special place reserved in Purgatory for them. A tad warmer if that's possible.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Terry Sheline 1 said:


> I have fished alot of bass tournament over the last 30 yrs and have had alot of stuff stolen, buckeye has always been the worst, I went through 3 sets of buddy bearings in one season there, I have seen car and truck windows broken out when I was coming back in from fishing and stuff stolen in the parking lot,thieves know that people leave their wallet and purses in the car or truck, I have seen this alot with people who use jet ski's, I do not like thieves and agree with the other post, A good whipping with 7 ft ugly stick is in order.


IMO, I don't look for things to get any better either. It's just the times we are living in. 
Certain areas at Hoover is another area known for break ins and theft. 
I'm to the point that I would gladly pay a dock fee to help pay for security cams to be put up at many of these launches if I knew the $ was going for this and it would help curb the destruction and thieving.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> IMO, I don't look for things to get any better either. It's just the times we are living in.
> Certain areas at Hoover is another area known for break ins and theft.
> I'm to the point that I would gladly pay a dock fee to help pay for security cams to be put up at many of these launches if I knew the $ was going for this and it would help curb the destruction and thieving.


yeah as long as we have so many people out of work and there unemployment has run out on top of all the drug addicts out there its going to get worse before it gets better. then you already have that 10% that's just thieves to start with. I guess we just have to leave our valuables at home or keep them out of sight. and lock up everything else. or just leave it open a save a window.

I owned an old mustang and had a locking under dash radio mount. I went out one morning and the radio had been pried out of the mount. the key's were hanging in the switch only a foot away from the radio. another time I had a new 78 ford truck. someone stole the radio and cut the wires and the antenna wire. it probably took longer to cut the wires than it would have took them to unplug the wires. the radio wires wasn't a big deal but the antenna wire caused me a lot of extra trouble. I hate thieves!!!!!!!!!!!
sherman


----------

